# Nine Inch Nails?



## ZombieRobb (Sep 12, 2011)

Hi Everyone - last year, I heard a Nine Inch Nails mix on Halloween Radio that had a bunch of horror movie samples and drops mixed throughout. Ive emailed Halloween Radio several times and they never respond. Anyone have any idea what this was?


----------



## smo_ditty (Oct 11, 2015)

Nine Inch Nails has some great music for Halloween. I used to work a haunt that used the Quake soundtrack as music inside the haunted house. The music in the first Quake game was composed by Trent Reznor. I'm also a fan of the song "Reptile." If you go to nin.com, you can also download fan remixes of some great songs including instrumentals. I hope this helps.


----------



## John A Gomez (Oct 21, 2015)

Should be available


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

The Quake soundtrack ids absolutely classic spooky music! It's waht i used to always play b for Halloween. of course I also love to sleep to it. I find it strangely comforting.


----------



## ZombieRobb (Sep 12, 2011)

Never found this one....


----------



## obergh (Oct 11, 2017)

Could it be Charlie Clouser? He was the keyboardist with NIN and has written horror soundtracks including Saw and American Horror Story. Really effective stuff.


----------

